# Next step for my 2003 gti 24v vr6?



## joeeveryman87 (Dec 6, 2010)

Alright so i have a 2003 GTI 24v VR6, it has a cold air intake, big calipers, slotted and drilled disk's, adjustable coil overs, and techtonic exaust from the headers back, my question is what do you all think would be a good next step in performance??


----------



## joeeveryman87 (Dec 6, 2010)

Im sorry its a Milltec exaust


----------



## AFRich337 (Feb 6, 2009)

What are you going to be using your car for? That is a big factor in determining what you should do to your car. Driver skill is the most important performance upgrade for your car. Next should be proper tires.


----------



## joeeveryman87 (Dec 6, 2010)

well it already has very grippy tires on it, and and as far as "driver skill" ive been driving for a long time both cars and bikes im pretty confident in that area, i just want the correct steps in performance upgrade for this car


----------



## EJBGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2005)

shengdan said:


> Features: AAA QUALITY, COMPETITIVE PRICE AND SERVICE
> welcome to ======== http://www.************ ========
> 1) The goods are shipping by air express, such as EMS,the shipping time is in 5-7 business days
> 2) They are in stock now;
> ...


Not this :what:


----------

